# Bentleys hole, Busted (pics)



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It doesn't look like Bentley feels a single ounce of guilt. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

I think Ky did this, poor Bently always getting blamed for all of the bad things that happen around your house.:no: On a good note Ky looks pretty good.

Mike


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Dirt residue gets 'em every time.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

flykelley said:


> I think Ky did this, poor Bently always getting blamed for all of the bad things that happen around your house.:no: On a good note Ky looks pretty good.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Ky seems a bit better today. She's been outside several times. I hope she puts her weight back on soon, when she walks you can see her ribs sticking out


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh how adorable! Can't believe he managed to dig a hole so big so fast 0.0


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the captions. As always they made me laugh and giggle. Thank you so much for sharing their lives with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bentley's face is so expressive. He would have me smiling all day long.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Davidrob2 said:


> Bentley's face is so expressive. He would have me smiling all day long.


Agreed, He is just so handsome!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Dirt nose is always a sure giveaway.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Broadway--you've done it this time!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Zuca does this if I leave her out there for very long too. In like five minutes my grass is gone and she is digging frantically. lol It's like she knows it's her chance so she has to work fast.


----------



## Tsaile's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Hahaha, thankfully Tsaile isn't a digger (she's been listening to much to my Italian Greyhound, Princess Aiyana, who thinks her feet should never touch the ground far less the DIRT!), but my mom's 2 Italians are naughty hold diggers LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bentley has that look that says, "yeeeea I'm not gonna lie it did it."

I love it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe you should hire him out. There has to be people in the area that need to dig out a house foundation or something. You may as well get some benefit out of his passion.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

It was a pack of wolves that entered the property and did that. Bentley not only had to chase them away but also had to try his best to cover the hole; unfortunately he did not have time to fix the hole issue. But he was brave and chase all the nasty wolves away.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Not only did he chase those wolves away, he stoically took the blame for the hole!


Can you send him over, I got some weeds that need to be dug out!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why don't you put his talents to good use? Like having him dig holes where you want your plants to go? I didn't succeed with Tess on this point, she is like Bentley, you turn your back and presto! Magic! But Bentley is much younger than Tess, you never know, maybe you can rent him out once he is is a fully certified Holedigger...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> Maybe you should hire him out. There has to be people in the area that need to dig out a house foundation or something. You may as well get some benefit out of his passion.


I see we both have the same spirit of mind...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It is hard to get mad at that face when he looks so proud  Since it's not at the foundation of my house I'm going to leave that hole unfilled for now just to see what he does.
We were outside earlier and he would look at the hole then at me then at the hole, I think he was trying to figure out why I didn't fill it yet. Maybe the game is "I'll dig mommy a hole to fill".
Gotta love Broadway


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

inge said:


> Why don't you put his talents to good use? Like having him dig holes where you want your plants to go? I didn't succeed with Tess on this point, she is like Bentley, you turn your back and presto! Magic! But Bentley is much younger than Tess, you never know, maybe you can rent him out once he is is a fully certified Holedigger...


I bet getting him certified as a holedigger would be a whole lot easier than getting him certified for therapy LOL


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

There you go! Maybe the AKC can come up with a nice title, too, like CHd (Certified Holedigger, you notice the Champion part in it?)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a boy you've got there Miss Joyce. I'm sure there's a landscaping crew in your area that could put his talents to work.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy, er, Holey Happiness!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Dear Bentley,

When you dig a big hole like that, do it under some very dense bushes. Your owners will only discover the hole when the bushes start to die. By that time you will not have a dirt nose anymore and nobody will be able to prove who done it. 

Your friend in diggery,

Spip the Lab


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Kayla said:


> Oh how adorable! Can't believe he managed to dig a hole so big so fast 0.0


On that thought, have you considered hiring him out? There are people who would gladly put that talent to good use, if we can focus it that is.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute!! He doesn't look ashamed at all!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We were just out in the yard, my back was turned because I was picking up poo. I looked at Bentley and his front foot was just about to dig, he saw me looking and suddenly started licking his foot like "Nothing to see here, just grooming my foot".
Sneaky, sneaky Broadway


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's a digger, the little booger. Basil's the same way, 2 seconds and she's halfway to China.

I glad Ky's feeling better, I hope the prayers are helping.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Joyce for my Bentley smile of the day.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> We were just out in the yard, my back was turned because I was picking up poo. I looked at Bentley and his front foot was just about to dig, he saw me looking and suddenly started licking his foot like "Nothing to see here, just grooming my foot".
> Sneaky, sneaky Broadway


Bentley sure has your number, Joyce! Or do you have his? LOL He's just too smart sometimes!


----------

